# Masterbuilt Gravity 800



## mcokevin (Apr 12, 2021)

Anyone know what the deal is with the Masterbuilt Gravity series 800 model?  I'm considering an upgrade and having the griddle is pretty appealing to me.  Actually somewhat annoyed they don't have a griddle option for the 1050, as I'd love the extra real estate and a griddle both!

The 560 and 1050 seem to be easily available, but the 800 can't be found.


----------



## BBQ Bird (Apr 12, 2021)

The 800 is only available thru Walmart.  It seems they might be sold out online, though there's a couple available at store in my area (Seattle).


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 12, 2021)

BBQ Bird said:


> The 800 is only available thru Walmart.  It seems they might be sold out online, though there's a couple available at store in my area (Seattle).


Damned if I didn't know I'd get the right answer here and quickly.  Thanks so much.  Just looked and a Walmart near me has a few in stock.  Decision time... 800 or 1050!!


----------



## BBQ Bird (Apr 12, 2021)

I wanted the griddle, didn't need the larger space of the 1050, and the 800 was cheaper.  The 800 was the easy choice for me.

Just a heads up, the 800 in the box weighs about 260 lbs.  You might need a truck or SUV and a helper to transport it.


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 12, 2021)

I am leaning that way as well.  I currently have an 18" WSM and capacity-wise it has been good except for all but the biggest smokes I do.  The Gravity 800 lists capacity at six racks of ribs, which I have done before and will do again.  I have also done three pork shoulders on the 18" WSM, and think the most I'd reasonably ever do is four -- do you think the 800 can hold that?  I would guess I'd need to remove the two shelves and sit it all on the main cook surface.  

Thanks for the heads up on the weight / size.  I have a mini van (#dadlife) so it should fit in there I would guess.  Helper will be a little bit of a different story though as my two year old son is probably not quite up to the task yet!


----------



## Chasdev (Apr 12, 2021)

As to portability, my 560 in the box was pretty darn heavy so I doubt loading the larger unit into a pickup or minivan would be a one man job.


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 12, 2021)

Chasdev said:


> As to portability, my 560 in the box was pretty darn heavy so I doubt loading the larger unit into a pickup or minivan would be a one man job.


Thanks, yes I expect I will not attempt it solo!  I'll bring a friend and bribe them with dinner once it's set up and seasoned!


----------



## BBQ Bird (Apr 12, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> I am leaning that way as well.  I currently have an 18" WSM and capacity-wise it has been good except for all but the biggest smokes I do.  The Gravity 800 lists capacity at six racks of ribs, which I have done before and will do again.  I have also done three pork shoulders on the 18" WSM, and think the most I'd reasonably ever do is four -- do you think the 800 can hold that?  I would guess I'd need to remove the two shelves and sit it all on the main cook surface.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the weight / size.  I have a mini van (#dadlife) so it should fit in there I would guess.  Helper will be a little bit of a different story though as my two year old son is probably not quite up to the task yet!


To get 6 racks of ribs to fit, you would probably need to use one or both upper shelves.  4 full size shoulders might fit on the main cooking grate.  Haven't tried to do that much as I'm mostly cooking for just the wife and I.


----------



## BigW. (Apr 12, 2021)

Could you buy a griddle from Lodge and just add it to the Masterbuilt grate?


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 12, 2021)

BigW. said:


> Could you buy a griddle from Lodge and just add it to the Masterbuilt grate?


I probably could, or have one made, but I don't think the results would be as good.  In addition to the actual griddle the Gravity 800 comes with a separate manifold that you swap out when going into griddle mode.  The normal manifold disperses heat indirectly for smoking and grilling, while the griddle manifold is set up to apply the heat directly to the underside of the griddle surface.  I think that is going to be just as important (and definitely more efficient) than indirect heating of the entire cook chamber.


----------



## BBQ Bird (Apr 12, 2021)

BigW. said:


> Could you buy a griddle from Lodge and just add it to the Masterbuilt grate?


The Gravity 800 comes with a second modified manifold that is used with the griddle.  It directs the heat directly underneath it so that it gets hot enough.   The 560/1050 don't come with the modified manifold, but you can by an aftermarket version from lss mods, then use a cast iron griddle sitting on the grates.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 12, 2021)

Just looked at the 800 today at our Wal-Mart.  Darn tempting 
Checkbook intact at this stage. . .

Edit:  question for you gravity owners. How much charcoal is needed on a  for instance rib smoke of 6hrs at about 225°?  Have never even looked at price of charcoal.


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 12, 2021)

My vote would be for the extra real estate.


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 12, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> My vote would be for the extra real estate.


I think what I'm going to do is take measurements of the main cook surface of both the 800 and 1050 and tape those out on a table or big piece of cardboard, then see hypothetically if the 800 is going to be big enough.  

I think the 800 is going to be big enough for 95-98% of my smokes, and the griddle is a nice plus.


----------



## BBQ Bird (Apr 12, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Just looked at the 800 today at our Wal-Mart.  Darn tempting
> Checkbook intact at this stage. . .
> 
> Edit:  question for you gravity owners. How much charcoal is needed on a  for instance rib smoke of 6hrs at about 225°?  Have never even looked at price of charcoal.


The Masterbuilt website says the hopper holds about 10 lbs of charcoal for up to 10 hours of use.  I haven't kept very good track of how much I've used, but I'd say that I used close to 3/4 of a hopper to do a rack of ribs at 225 for 6 hours.   So maybe not quite as good as Masterbuilt says, but not terribly far off.  

I think different charcoals will last longer than others.  Most of the opinions seem to think briquettes last longer than lump.


----------



## Chasdev (Apr 12, 2021)

Depends on the charcoal briquette brand, I use Kingsford Pro/Comp and 5/6 hour ribs at 225 use around half a chamber more or less.


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 12, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> I think what I'm going to do is take measurements of the main cook surface of both the 800 and 1050 and tape those out on a table or big piece of cardboard, then see hypothetically if the 800 is going to be big enough.
> 
> I think the 800 is going to be big enough for 95-98% of my smokes, and the griddle is a nice plus.


Like they say it's better to have something and not need it then to need something and not have it.  I just hate trying to stuff 10 lbs of sh*t in a 5 lbs sack.  I believe someone mentioned that aftermarket griddles seem to work.  Which ever way you go though...You'll enjoy it I'm sure


----------



## NoCoPK360 (Apr 13, 2021)

I definitely don't need anymore grills, but the Char Griller gravity fed is pretty intriguing. It looks somewhat better built than the Masterbuilt and is priced well. I don't see a griddle option though.









						Char-Griller® Gravity Fed 980 Charcoal Grill
					

Introducing the charcoal grill perfected: the Char-Griller the Gravity Fed 980 Charcoal Grill. Get the unmatched flavor and versatility of charcoal in a fraction of the time. Go from low and slow at 200 degrees to a quick and hot searing 700 degrees in 20 minutes.




					www.chargriller.com


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 13, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> Like they say it's better to have something and not need it then to need something and not have it.  I just hate trying to stuff 10 lbs of sh*t in a 5 lbs sack.  I believe someone mentioned that aftermarket griddles seem to work.  Which ever way you go though...You'll enjoy it I'm sure


I agree, and that's what I feel like I'm doing with my current WSM sometimes.  So where I'm at now is - do I pick the smoker that will be big enough for the biggest 2-3% of my cooks that I only do maybe once every other year?  Or do I pick the one with the feature I didn't know I wanted (the griddle) but now for some reason can't get out of my head.  Hah hah.

At least either one is a good choice!  

I am curious what other 800 series owners think of the cook capacity.  I did a little layout on the patio table last night of the main surface cook dimensions and I think four racks of ribs will fit on the main cook surface, and the top two racks would easily fit another rack and a half each.  The top two racks seem like they might be too close to each other to fit a bigger cut like a pork shoulder, but tough for me to tell without seeing it for myself.



NoCoPK360 said:


> I definitely don't need anymore grills, but the Char Griller gravity fed is pretty intriguing. It looks somewhat better built than the Masterbuilt and is priced well. I don't see a griddle option though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy, that is another to consider.  Oof -- the decisions keep getting more difficult! lol


----------



## BBQ Bird (Apr 13, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> I agree, and that's what I feel like I'm doing with my current WSM sometimes.  So where I'm at now is - do I pick the smoker that will be big enough for the biggest 2-3% of my cooks that I only do maybe once every other year?  Or do I pick the one with the feature I didn't know I wanted (the griddle) but now for some reason can't get out of my head.  Hah hah.
> 
> At least either one is a good choice!
> 
> ...


I'm not sure you'll be able to fit 4 racks of ribs on the main cooking surface un less they're small.  The upper shelves are the same length as the main cooking surface, with about half the depth.  

Here's a pick of a large rack of spareribs (6.5 lbs) I cooked on the middle shelf:
	

		
			
		

		
	







There's no way I could have gotten 4 of them on the cooking surface; probably 2, maybe 3. 

Also, the last few cooks I've started using a small water pan on the right side of the main surface.  It seems to help even out hot spots in the cooler.  However, if you chose to use one, it would suck up cook space.   You might want to lean towards the 1050.


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 13, 2021)

I"ve never used one buy a rib rack would help with capacity.  I have the 1050 and have never had to use the top rack. My vote would be for the 1050 unless you plan a lot of griddle time. And maybe add the https://lss-mods.square.site/produc...true&sa=false&sbp=false&q=false&category_id=3 if you decide you're missing out.


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 13, 2021)

BBQ Bird said:


> I'm not sure you'll be able to fit 4 racks of ribs on the main cooking surface un less they're small.  The upper shelves are the same length as the main cooking surface, with about half the depth.
> 
> Here's a pick of a large rack of spareribs (6.5 lbs) I cooked on the middle shelf:
> 
> ...





912smoker said:


> I"ve never used one buy a rib rack would help with capacity.  I have the 1050 and have never had to use the top rack. My vote would be for the 1050 unless you plan a lot of griddle time. And maybe add the https://lss-mods.square.site/produc...true&sa=false&sbp=false&q=false&category_id=3 if you decide you're missing out.


Thanks to you both.  I think I will lean in the direction of the 1050.  The price difference isn't a big deal, especially as my wife struggles to buy gifts for me.  With my birthday next week and Father's day coming up, she's heavily encouraging me to pick one of these up as a combined gift to myself!  She is wise, and I know when to act!

By the way, I have used rib racks in my WSM.  I have two.  It's the only way possible to fit six racks of ribs in a WSM.  They are OK in a pinch but really not ideal.  The ribs are quite close together and difficult to handle, and they're not laying flat so saucing while on the smoker is between impractical and impossible.  

I think I'm unlikely to ever do four pork shoulders that I can think of, but I do 5-6 racks of ribs at least once a year for a combination memorial day celebration and my son's birthday with family in town.  Having that real estate is important, so looks like 1050 is probably the ticket.


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 17, 2021)

Quick thanks to all that helped here, I picked up a 1050 today and have assembled it and am about halfway through the burn in process.  I checked out a display model yesterday at Home Depot and it was not as big as expected, so it was definitely the ticket over the 800.

I have some useful logistics and assembly info I will post tomorrow in a separate thread.  I found it particularly difficult to find info on the size if the box the unassembled version ships in, so I emailed Masterbuilt and got that info.  I will share that with the forum so people considering it in the future can make sure it’ll fit in their van or SUV. 

Right now it’s  beer:30.


----------



## MASTERBUILT1050 SMOKER (Apr 21, 2021)

There are after market mods that you can put into the 1050 to make it a griddle.  LSS mods make them.   if cost/space is not an issue, id go with the 1050 and get the mods.


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 22, 2021)

MASTERBUILT1050 SMOKER said:


> There are after market mods that you can put into the 1050 to make it a griddle.  LSS mods make them.   if cost/space is not an issue, id go with the 1050 and get the mods.


LSS sells a "griddle" manifold mod/cover to direct heat straight up to the main cook surface, but they don't sell a griddle insert that replaces the main cooking grates.  That's what I'd like to see at some point.  I could buy any number of griddles, but they'd need to sit on top of the existing cook surface.  Not the end of the world, but generally I'd prefer something a bit more purpose built.


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 22, 2021)

A lot of companies, like Camp Chef , sell just a griddle top.as listed on their website.  I have also looked into the mods  but nothing yet. Blackstone may as well but not sure


----------



## KrustyPete (May 5, 2021)

BBQ Bird said:


> The 800 is only available thru Walmart.  It seems they might be sold out online, though there's a couple available at store in my area (Seattle).



Has Home Depot stopped stocking the series 800? They have it listed on their website but it is OOS.


----------



## BBQ Bird (May 5, 2021)

KrustyPete said:


> Has Home Depot stopped stocking the series 800? They have it listed on their website but it is OOS.


Well, that's news to me.  When the 800 first came out, it was my understanding that it was exclusively sold through Walmart.  You couldn't even buy it through the Masterbuilt website.  In fact, their website still doesn't show it available and the only retailer they list is still Walmart.

I never saw it on the Home Depot website until today.  Perhaps the exclusive distribution through Walmart is going to end soon, and Home Depot will start selling them.  Not sure.


----------



## 912smoker (May 6, 2021)

Several of the  800  models are available at WM in my area. Check around


----------



## KrustyPete (May 6, 2021)

The 800 model seems to be sold out online at Walmart, Home Depot and  Masterbuilt and at my local brick and mortar stores. Is it worth the wait to have a griddle  or opt for the 1050 model with more real estate? The 1050 is on sale at Home Depot for $729.


----------



## mcokevin (May 6, 2021)

KrustyPete said:


> The 800 model seems to be sold out online at Walmart, Home Depot and  Masterbuilt and at my local brick and mortar stores. Is it worth the wait to have a griddle  or opt for the 1050 model with more real estate? The 1050 is on sale at Home Depot for $729.


Depends if your priority is cooking space or flexibility.  I was weighing the 800/1050 decision last month and went to see the 1050 in person.  I am glad I did, because it isn't as big as I had expected it to be.  I do a couple of smokes a year for 10-12 adults, and wanted the real estate for ribs without using rib racks.  The 1050 is big enough for me, but I don't think the 800 would be.  It made the decision easy.  

If you don't need the extra capacity the 1050 offers go with the 800 for the griddle, but try to see either the 1050 or 800 in person before you buy it.  If you have only looked online and not yet in person I think you'll be surprised by the size in person.  It looks bigger online.


----------



## 912smoker (May 6, 2021)

Yep and depends on you plans for usage/ cooking style. Would I use the griddle ?
Probably but not NEAR as much as grilling or smoking. And I do have a  Lodge  cast iron griddle to use if needed in a pinch.
But very glad I picked the added room of the 1050 ! But that's me and cooking style.


----------



## KrustyPete (May 6, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> Depends if your priority is cooking space or flexibility.  I was weighing the 800/1050 decision last month and went to see the 1050 in person.  I am glad I did, because it isn't as big as I had expected it to be.  I do a couple of smokes a year for 10-12 adults, and wanted the real estate for ribs without using rib racks.  The 1050 is big enough for me, but I don't think the 800 would be.  It made the decision easy.
> 
> If you don't need the extra capacity the 1050 offers go with the 800 for the griddle, but try to see either the 1050 or 800 in person before you buy it.  If you have only looked online and not yet in person I think you'll be surprised by the size in person.  It looks bigger online.



I agree with you on going to a store to see a floor model. I went to Home Depot yesterday and saw the two models(560 and1050). The 560's cooking area looked dramatically smaller in person than online. As for the griddle, it is a nice to have but would only use it when family sleeps over which is seldom. Having more real estate for smoking would be a big plus. Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## thunder_lizards (May 15, 2021)

NoCoPK360 said:


> I definitely don't need anymore grills, but the Char Griller gravity fed is pretty intriguing. It looks somewhat better built than the Masterbuilt and is priced well. I don't see a griddle option though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Another few months and other companies will come out with their own version. Looking  at the Char Griller, I see there is no place for a rotisserie. Other than that, it looks to be pretty solid competitor.


----------



## bill1 (May 16, 2021)

thunder_lizards said:


> ...Looking  at the Char Griller, I see there is no place for a rotisserie...


Good point, but most rotisserie installations require a bit of improvisation anyway.  I suspect someone will make it work.  
If I were installing one in a Masterbuilt Gravity, I'd probably mount it a little lower than where the factory pop-out is located anyway.


----------

